# Peeling lacquer



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Not sure this is the best section so please move if its better somewhere else.

The rear bumper was resprayed on my wifes fiesta st 3-4 years or so ago after the hand brake failed and it rolled into another car. The respray was done via insurance at a body shop. Now I washed the car the last week and the lacquer is peeling off in places only on the bumper. My wife phoned the insurance and they contacted the bodyshop who have asked us to take it in and someone will look at it. They said if it is down to their materials or workmanship they will redo it for free, if not it is down to us. Now I cannot see how they can get out of this. Can anyone give me any tips of what to say/not to say or things to be aware of as its clearly their fault and I want to be on my guard about them getting out of it. What could cause this? The lacquer has literally bubbled up and cracked. Hopefully they will be honest about it and do it under their warrenty just want to make sure I'm on the ball before I go.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Any chance you could put some pics up, be able to give a better answer if we can see affected area.
It would depend how long there warranty/gaurantee is on there paint/repairs, but if you say it's flaking and bubbling up, is it where it was repaired.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. The whole bumper was resprayed and the insurance and the bodyshop know it was 3-4 years ago and confirmed its in their warrenty period.

The Pics below show the effected area. Appologies for the poor photo as its really got dark here. If it helps I'll take more tomorrow. The car is dirty after a week of driving but its the two large areas that are bubbled lacquer.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

After looking at the pics, I would of said its bad prep which is normally the case with flaking laquer.
But that said you say this was done 3-4 years ago, seeing where its peeling. And how it's the corner and that it's right next to the wheel, my honest opinion it looks like, that may have been from a stonechip. Which the bodyshop may say its outside influence ie stonechip that has caused the paint to flake. Which means they Probably won't rectify it. If really depends how decent the bodyshop is, it wouldn't take much to put it right.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Do you think the stonechip caused the break in the lacquer surface that has then caused it to lift. It it is that I suppost they may decline to fix but the good news would be that its localised and therefore shouldn't effect the rest of the bumper. I have been reading a little about the subject and a suppose it cannot really be proved that a stonechip caused this or not just as I can't prove its poor prep or paint etc. It need to to be sorted tho as it not only looks a mess but also is getting worse and just flaking off!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Do you think the stonechip caused the break in the lacquer surface that has then caused it to lift. It it is that I suppost they may decline to fix but the good news would be that its localised and therefore shouldn't effect the rest of the bumper. I have been reading a little about the subject and a suppose it cannot really be proved that a stonechip caused this or not just as I can't prove its poor prep or paint etc. It need to to be sorted tho as it not only looks a mess but also is getting worse and just flaking off!


It's hard to say really, but it wouldn't need to be a very big chip, may not have been noticeable. But after time and the elements getting into it, then eventually it will cause the laquer to peel. Any bodyshop that looks after customers should offer to put it right. They may well decline it, but I'm sure a smart repairer would be able to sort the problem for you, if the bodyshop doesn't Want to know.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Surely if the repair was carried out in the correct way, using correct (and robust) products this defect would not occur?
Other parts of this vehicle must have suffered chipping ??? yet the OP hasn't reported flaking lacquer over the rest of the un-repaired vehicle?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

squiggs said:


> Surely if the repair was carried out in the correct way, using correct (and robust) products this defect would not occur?
> Other parts of this vehicle must have suffered chipping ??? yet the OP hasn't reported flaking lacquer over the rest of the un-repaired vehicle?


Thats correct. The car doesn't really suffer from stone chips as it never goes on motorways/duel carrageways, only does 6 miles or so a day and has only covered 30,000 for a 6 year old car.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

when u washed it were you close up with jet wash ??

ive seen guys next to me at car wash etc with jet wash an inch from the car, thats crazy imo!


----------

